
Dietary Supplements Lead to 20,000 E.R. Visits Yearly, Study Finds - OrwellianChild
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/dietary-supplements-lead-to-20000-e-r-visits-yearly-study-finds/
======
OrwellianChild
New England Journal of Medicine abstract has % breakdown of observed events:
[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa1504267](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa1504267)

------
OrwellianChild
_Dietary supplements marketed for weight loss and energy, however, do not have
to carry such a label. Under a 1994 federal law that has been widely
criticized by health authorities, supplements are considered safe until proved
otherwise. Unlike prescription drugs, they do not have to be approved by the
F.D.A. before they are sold to consumers, nor are they required to list major
side effects._

This has always been a problem with supplements - there is no requirement to
disclose content, nor verify effects. This is the first time the down-side
risks have been quantified.

